# Selling MX5 project



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Sadly I need to sell my unfinished project. I have been side tracked with other hobbies and house diy and just can't find the time anymore.

Currently listed on tradme: https://www.trademe.co.nz/motors/specialist-cars/other/auction-2034370795.htm

This auction includes: 
- MX5 donor car 
- Netgain Warp 9 9" DC motor 
- Solition 1 motor controller 
- Zivan NG charger 
- 44xLiFePO Sky Energy 120Ah Batteries (to make a 144V pack) 
- Battery management by EVWorks 
- Electric vacuum pump for brakes 
- Amp meter from EVWorks 
- Motor adapter for MX5 manual gearbox 
- Motor mount 
- Misc - fuses, relays, emergency switch, standoffs 

Regards,
Pete.


----------



## TIJ (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi I guess this sold already?


----------

